# TTM



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Who's used TTM, and how do you rate it, used test and tren before, have never used mast as of yet though. Your experiences would be great. TA!


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Very good stack if you're trying to cut. Bulking would be better on other compounds. Not personally tried it but know of people who have and they now swear by it.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I bought 8 vials of Rexxon RipStack.

6 long.

2 short.

Earlier this year, i took short ed for one month. Took 12.5 Aromasin and 0.5 Caber and 50 Proviron eod (more expensive than the vials!). No oral. Push, pull, legs, off. Repeat. Tried GVT but couldn't hack the robotic boredom so went to 5x5.

Anger, aggression and sexual desire increased a lot. Looked forward to every workout. Smiled a lot. Hit on xhicks at the grocers, the coffee shop, even cold approached on the street. Felt I was going places and I was gonna conquer the planet and shag every woman and belittle every man. Got blisters on my left hand in addition to the normal twice daily plugging. Wife happy but both wary and also weary of me.

No tren sweats. No weird dreams thankfully.

No weight gain but traps and delts became bigger and saw some lines forming.

Came off for one reason or the other (VERY BAD ass ache and swelling from pinning plus last minute.com week away before real results happened).

This kind of stuff doesn't work without clean food though. Eg went on holiday and lost all my new lines and bumps within 7 days.

So if you're gonna do it then no booze or silly food before, during or after. Then it works great. If you f**k about with food or lifting you've blown your money and time.

Conclusion: the TTM magic happens only when food and lifting are just right.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Absolutely awesome. Nearly all I've ever run properly I love it so much


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I bought 8 vials of Rexxon RipStack.
> 
> 6 long.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply very educational lol, if I run it at 3ml a week with an additional 1ml or 2ml test cyp. Will that be more than enough? Thanks


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

3.5ml pw = eod.

Ive never done a long on top of a short.

Seems like overkill and you may get bloat.

Why you doing it? What are you trying to achieve? Wedding / honeymoon / compete / holiday?

Answers to timing and dosage and duration depend on your reason to do this.


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> 3.5ml pw = eod.
> 
> Ive never done a long on top of a short.
> 
> ...


 Rohm TTM is all long esters mate so no need to jab eod? Test cyp,tren enth,mast enth, so was just going to jab Monday's & Thursdays, no real reason to be honest, been off for over a year and now time to get back on! It's more for myself really, to look good and feel good, my misses is pregnant and refuse to be a average Joe dad lol..


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

You're gonna feel great. No need for a test chaser.

Beware of preggy wife's apathy. Sparks may fly when she says no so buy some baby oil as cycle support!!!!


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> You're gonna feel great. No need for a test chaser.
> 
> Beware of preggy wife's apathy. Sparks may fly when she says no so buy some baby oil as cycle support!!!!


 Test chaser ? What do you mean by that mate, haha that's what I'm most worried about high sex drive, and her not wanting it lol


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I had insane gains on Infiniti TTM500, but the sides started to become too much. It also triggered gyno which I've never had, and now I'm suffering it even on cruise doses


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

Fina said:


> I had insane gains on Infiniti TTM500, but the sides started to become too much. It also triggered gyno which I've never had, and now I'm suffering it even on cruise doses


 You been using any AI's mate? I've never really suffered from gyno, just slightly puffy nipples. How many mg's was you pinning a week of that ttmTTM


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

2ml a week, I ran arimidex later on in the cycle when I started noticing the problems, but was too late. I never suffered either, even on a gram of test, but now I'm getting sore nipples on very low dose test/deca, I don't know, but it seems like now I've flared it up, thats it


----------



## Aidenjk (May 11, 2016)

So was your TTM 500mg per ml? You tried letrozole ? My brothers flared up and he swore by the stuff that it sorted it. Personally I've never run a AI, because I've never really suffered touch wood! This time round I thought I would


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Aidenjk said:


> Personally I've never run a AI, because I've never really suffered touch wood!


 Without an AI, eventually you or your WAG will never touch wood!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Without an AI, eventually you or your WAG will never touch wood!


 Never used one. Ever.


----------

